# Benchmarks zur HD4870 1GB aufgetaucht



## xTc (9. September 2008)

Auf www.hardwarezone.com :: Connecting IT To You ist nun ein Test zur HD4870 mit 1.024MB Speicher erschienen.

Bei der HD4870 mit 1024MB handelte es sich um die "_PowerColor PCS+ Radeon HD 4870 1GB GDDR5_".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: www.hardwarezone.com :: Connecting IT To You

Die GPU taktet mit 800MHz und der Speicher mit 3600MHz. Gegenüber dem Referenztakt wurde die GPU um 50 und der Speicher um 100MHz übertaktet.

Im 3DMark06 kann sich die Karte mit 1.024MB leicht vor der Karte mit 512MB behaupten. Auch in Spielen lag die Karte mit doppeltem Speicher meinst leicht vorne. Leider wurde bei vielen Spielen zwar die Filterung angegeben, aber nicht die Auflöung mit der gebencht wurde.

Auch im letztem Test, dem 3DMark Vantage lag die Karte mit 1.024MB Speicher vor ihrer Schwester mit 512MB.

Weitere Informationen zur Leistungsaufnahme, Temperatur und Lautstärke findet Ihr hier:

PowerColor PCS+ HD 4870 1GB GDDR5 - Faster Yet Cooler? :: Articles :: www.hardwarezone.com​


----------



## Fransen (9. September 2008)

Endlich mal wieder neue News zu der Karte.
Wurde auch mal Zeit Benches zu sehen, so kann man sie wenigstens grob einschätzen.


----------



## push@max (9. September 2008)

Die Karte kann sich wie erwartet ein wenig absetzen, aber dafür jetzt um die 50€ mehr zu bezahlen würde ich nicht in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## riedochs (9. September 2008)

Die Preisdifferenz wird noch schrumpfen.


----------



## Olstyle (9. September 2008)

Und jetzt bitte ein Test in dem die Karte auf Referenztakt gestellt wurde.

Dass Übertakten einen Leistungsvorteil bringt steht ja wohl ausser Frage. Interessant ist einzig und allein was der Ram bringt .


----------



## Fifadoc (9. September 2008)

hmmm, endlich mal zahlen der karte... auch wenn sie etwas "schwammig" sind.

aber die leichte differenz nach oben zur 512MB referenzkarte könnten auch von dem leicht höheren Takt kommen. Is also irgendwie nicht so recht aussagekräftig.


----------



## xTc (9. September 2008)

Fifadoc schrieb:


> hmmm, endlich mal zahlen der karte... auch wenn sie etwas "schwammig" sind.
> 
> aber die leichte differenz nach oben zur 512MB referenzkarte könnten auch von dem leicht höheren Takt kommen. Is also irgendwie nicht so recht aussagekräftig.



Richtig, das habe ich auch gedacht. Ich hoffe einfach mal das in den nächsten Tagen handfestere Benchmarks kommen werden.  

Ich befürchte der höhere Takt macht den Unterschied. Bei gleichen Taktraten befürchte ich das gleiche Fiasko wie bei der HD4850 mit 1.024MB. Aber ich lasse mich gerne von Gegenteil überzeugen.


Gruß


----------



## push@max (9. September 2008)

Viele 1GB Fans bekommen gerade bestimmt feuchte Augen 

Selbst mit höheren Takt ist der Leistungsvorteil marginal...aber lasst uns noch offizielle Tests abwarten, wo auch wirklich alle Rahmenbedingungen angegeben sind.


----------



## aurionkratos (15. September 2008)

Also bei mir stehen die Auflösungen daneben...
Und so wirklich absetzen tut die sich nur bei Crysis in unmenschlicher Auflösung und AA. Hm... so langsam schwanke ich doch eher Richtung 512mb *grml*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle


----------



## Fifadoc (15. September 2008)

Bleibt aber weiter zu bedenken, dass die Powercolor Karte mit höherem Chipt und Speichertakt arbeitet.
kannst du die test nochmal mit der 512MB version machen und dort die karte so weit übertakten, dass es vergleichbar wird?


----------



## rking (15. September 2008)

ich glaub man wird in den benchmarcks auch keine großen Unterschiede feststellen. Dafür ist ein Bench einfach zu kurz. Bis sich der Video speicher füllt dauert es schon eine weile. Außerdem sind besonders Texturintensive Single-player Games aller Oblivion oder Gothic 3 wohl ein besseres Maß für den Leistungsschub einer 1gb Version.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (15. September 2008)

Also eigentlich gibt es nur in Crysis Vorteile (wenngleich dort fast 100% mehr).

Sonst überall nur 5-10%. Zu wenig für den höheren Preis. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## riedochs (15. September 2008)

Stalker CS duerfte auch von mehr RAM profitieren. Wenn ich sehe wie meine 8800GT da manchmal in den Keller geht ist die mit den 512MB wohl schnell am Ende bei hoeheren Qualitaetseinstellungen.


----------



## Olstyle (15. September 2008)

ATI kommt weitaus länger mit 512MB aus als Nvidia. Wenn also deine 8800GT erst so gerade Probleme bekommt sollte eine HD4xxx mit 512MB keine Einschränkungen erleben.


----------



## Bond2602 (15. September 2008)

Morgen kommt meine 1 gig version, ich klopp euch dann mit meinen Ergebnissen zu


----------



## push@max (15. September 2008)

Olstyle schrieb:


> ATI kommt weitaus länger mit 512MB aus als Nvidia. Wenn also deine 8800GT erst so gerade Probleme bekommt sollte eine HD4xxx mit 512MB keine Einschränkungen erleben.



Das stimmt allerdings, ist mir auch schon in diversen Benchmarks aufgefallen...liegt das wohl am GDDR5 Speicher?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (15. September 2008)

Das liegt auch am besseren Speichermanagment - ATI ist da einfach sparsamer. 

Ich hoffe ja sogar, dass die 1GB auch in weiteren Benches nichts bringen, ansonsten muss ich doch zu 1GB-Version greifen. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## xTc (15. September 2008)

Ich finde es schon relativ seltsam, das es nur diesen einen Benchmark der 1GB Karte gibt. Und dazu ist dieser noch relativ schwammig.

Leider ist die Karte immer nur in einer geringen Stückzahl lieferbar. Alternate hatte die Karte heute Nachmittag lieferbar. Und ich habe bewusst nicht zugeschlagen.

Ich hoffe auf S775 @ Hybrid-SLI mit einer GTX260 216SU.


Gruß


----------



## Bond2602 (15. September 2008)

Ich konnte für 229 € einfach nicht nein sagen


----------



## push@max (15. September 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon relativ seltsam, das es nur diesen einen Benchmark der 1GB Karte gibt. Und dazu ist dieser noch relativ schwammig.
> 
> Leider ist die Karte immer nur in einer geringen Stückzahl lieferbar. Alternate hatte die Karte heute Nachmittag lieferbar. Und ich habe bewusst nicht zugeschlagen.
> 
> ...



ich schwanke wegen der neuen GTX260 ebenfalls noch...welches Board schwebt Dir den so vor?


----------



## killer89 (15. September 2008)

für den Preis hätt ich auch nich nein gesagt, meine 512er hat mich nur 10€ weniger gekostet... aber dafür hab ich sie gleich seit Release 

MfG


----------



## <--@ndré--> (15. September 2008)

Ich habe mein Maximus und will - pardon - _möchte_ Crossfire draufbetreiben. Da nutzt mir das Kommen von nVidia nicht wirklich was. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## riedochs (15. September 2008)

CF fällt mir Boardbedingt (GA-EP35-DS3R) aus, daher muss es eine starke Einzelkarte sein. Allerdings warte ich hier noch ab. 
1. Muss die Karte allgemein verfügbar sein
2. Muss es sehr leise Kühlungen geben, besser noch passiv. Wird aber bei der 4870 nicht drin sein.


----------



## KTMDoki (16. September 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> CF fällt mir Boardbedingt (GA-EP35-DS3R) aus, daher muss es eine starke Einzelkarte sein. Allerdings warte ich hier noch ab.
> 1. Muss die Karte allgemein verfügbar sein
> 2. Muss es sehr leise Kühlungen geben, besser noch passiv. Wird aber bei der 4870 nicht drin sein.



wird bei der GTX260 und GTX280 auch nicht drinnen sein, die passiv zu kühlen...

ich hab mir dir 4870 (512MB) mit accelero S1 bestellt mit 2x120ern... mal schaun wies dann aussieht mit den Temps...


----------



## riedochs (16. September 2008)

Nvidia möchte ich nicht mehr zwingend haben. Bin mit den Treiberproblemen genug geplagt.


----------



## killer89 (16. September 2008)

ATI macht leider auch genug Probleme. Ich weiß nicht, obs immer noch so ist, aber ich konnte keinen analogen Monitor + TV gleichzeitig anschließen, mit der nVidia, die ich mal hatte, da gings.

MfG


----------



## Fifadoc (16. September 2008)

ich bin mit meiner 512MB version weiterhin zufrieden.
probleme hab ich bisher keine gehabt, aber hatte ich auch NVidia nicht. Und unter wasser lässt sich die HD4870 richtig gut übertakten, damit geht die so richtig gut ab xD

falls einer die 1GB version hat, dann postet halt wirklich mal werte @standarttakt. OC werte sind irgendwie kein vergleich.


----------

